# Bolt, Black or White box???



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

I ordered a Bolt last week from Best Buy and received it in the mail on Tuesday. Unfortunately, they didn't double box it and the unit came with something rattling inside the Bolt. That outer cardboard box was black as were others I've seen at Best Buy.

I quickly reordered another for pickup yesterday and picked it up today. To my surprise, the box is completely white. Does anyone know about the white boxed version? Is there a difference?

The box says 1000GB instead of 1TB on the black boxes. I looked on the bottom of the units and the old one was also made in the fall of last year in Mexico so I'm not sure what the deal is?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

My black box had "1000 GB".

The white box is new. There's probably no product difference though.


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm..anyone else see white boxed versions? I would hope that it's the case. I sure wouldn't want to have a refurb or gray market item. Although there's probably little chance of that coming from Best Buy?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

jccfin said:


> Hmmm..anyone else see white boxed versions? I would hope that it's the case. I sure wouldn't want to have a refurb or gray market item. Although there's probably little chance of that coming from Best Buy?


Does the box say 1 year of service included? The so called introductory pricing including one year of service ends may 2 and tivo will have to change the box to no longer read 1 year of service included if that is what changes when the so called introductory pricing is over.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539622


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

poppagene said:


> Does the box say 1 year of service included? The so called introductory pricing including one year of service ends may 2 and tivo will have to change the box to no longer read 1 year of service included if that is what changes when the so called introductory pricing is over.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539622


Ah! I see that there's a gray label on the side of the box that says "TiVo Service Required" No mention of 1 year of service. That must be the reason for the new white box. I never realized that the old black box had that 1 year of service included printed on the box...are you sure that was printed on the box?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

jccfin said:


> Ah! I see that there's a gray label on the side of the box that says "TiVo Service Required" No mention of 1 year of service. That must be the reason for the new white box. I never realized that the old black box had that 1 year of service included printed on the box...are you sure that was printed on the box?


Yes, it's printed right on the box (black):


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

lujan said:


> Yes, it's printed right on the box (black):
> 
> View attachment 25462


Thanks, I guess that clear things up. It looks like the white boxes are in fact the new packaging. Thanks everyone!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jccfin said:


> Thanks, I guess that clear things up. It looks like the white boxes are in fact the new packaging. Thanks everyone!


So did BestBuy basically screw you by sending you a box that doesn't include a year of service? The 1TB Bolt without a year of service retails for only $299. $199 for the 500GB Bolt without a year of service.


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> So did BestBuy basically screw you by sending you a box that doesn't include a year of service? The 1TB Bolt without a year of service retails for only $299. $199 for the 500GB Bolt without a year of service.


No no no...the free 1 year service was available to me when I registered the machine. I don't think that's attached to the machine themselves, just when you register?

But you bring up a great point. If I'm looking to buy lifetime service should I have waited until after May 2? Would the price drop after that? I wonder if I walked into Best Buy next week and asked for a refund of the difference would they give it to me? Sort of the best of both worlds!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jccfin said:


> No no no...the free 1 year service was available to me when I registered the machine. I don't think that's attached to the machine themselves, just when you register?
> 
> But you bring up a great point. If I'm looking to buy lifetime service should I have waited until after May 2? Would the price drop after that? I wonder if I walked into Best Buy next week and asked for a refund of the difference would they give it to me? Sort of the best of both worlds!


If your receipt shows the same model number as the Bolt without the year of service, then they should price match it.


----------



## Droppie (Jul 28, 2016)

aatronwt said:


> If your receipt shows the same model number as the Bolt without the year of service, then they should price match it.


This is confusing, I got delivered the black box from Best Buy. Shouldn't I be getting the white one?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Droppie said:


> This is confusing, I got delivered the black box from Best Buy. Shouldn't I be getting the white one?


NO! The black boxed Bolts include the one year free service, so if you paid the lower price on the newer v2 white boxed Bolts but got the old one, count your blessings!

To be fair though, you should contact them and explain. They'll probably just tell you to keep it anyway, but at least you did the right thing.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

Droppie said:


> This is confusing, I got delivered the black box from Best Buy. Shouldn't I be getting the white one?


How did it go with activation and the 1 year included service on the black box version?


----------

